# Asus K73E; How to boot from USB?



## A_Tom (Sep 14, 2012)

I did not see an option in bios to boot from usb. When I F8 on startup, I get some options, but none of them usb. 

Is there a way to do this?

Running Win 7hp


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Sep 14, 2012)

On newer hardware, you want to select Hard Drive and then the USB device should be in that list.


----------



## A_Tom (Sep 14, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> On newer hardware, you want to select Hard Drive and then the USB device should be in that list.



In this case, it's the esc key that get's to to select the boot device instead of F8.


----------

